# Brief Introvert/Extrovert poll



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I need to conduct a brief study for one of my classes. It would help me greatly if you could answer these two questions:
Do you consider yourself an introvert or an extrovert, and on average, how much time do you spend with your friends on a weekly basis?

- Thanks


----------



## Kincsem (Oct 17, 2012)

Introvert. I spend the weekends with my boyfriend, and maybe hang out with friends once or twice a month.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Definitely an introvert. I spent most of my time with my significant other and immediate family, and I don't see my friends very often (maybe once every few months or so).


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Kincsem said:


> Introvert. I spend the weekends with my boyfriend, and maybe hang out with friends once or twice a month.





ImpassionedHeart said:


> Definitely an introvert. I spent most of my time with my significant other and immediate family, and I don't see my friends very often (maybe once every few months or so).


I appreciate the replies. Let me clarify, I need an arbitrary number for this poll. I'm going to go ahead and change the measurement "on a weekly basis." Thanks!


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I am an Introvert. Hmm around 5 hours every two months or in a month


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

I score pretty near the middle equally between introvert and extrovert. I don't spend too much time socializing. I usually am interested in writing stories, drawing, studying languages, watching foreign films and reading etc.


----------



## dpt727 (Jul 16, 2012)

Extrovert 
12 hours weekly with friends


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Introvert. I probably spend one day every two weeks with my friend.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Introvert, and I don't have friends :crying:


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm an introvert and I would estimate that I spend about 15 hours a week with my friends. 10 of these hours are with my significant other (who I don't live with) and the other 5 are with friends/classmates outside of class time.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Introvert. Probably 4 hours a week.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Introvert. I see my family once a week, maybe for a couple hours. I spend most time at my job, most evenings alone (until my SO gets home from work around 11pm). I see friends maybe once a month. There was a time when I saw them once weekly, but it tapered off. I go through phases.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2012)

Introvert, and besides at school (which I guess you don't count) I almost never see my friends. Unfortunately the amount of time I spend with them is something I can't give quantitive data for. Cause it's very periodic, and I definitely can't tell you how much per week. So... Besides school time, never is probably the best answer to give.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Introvert. Probably see my boyfriend around 6 times a week. Don't have any friends~


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Based on these patterns with introverts, I'm starting to think that my theory of 'shy extrovert' regarding a certain someone is true.

I think I'm an ambivert, since I honestly don't notice any significant increase or decrease in energy based on human contact (or the lack thereof). During and shortly after high school, I spent most of my days with my friends; if not in person, I would always be in contact with them online nearly all day, every day. Over the past two years, I've enjoyed far more time alone. In both cases, I was/am happy, but I'm not (and never have been) very energetic (more biological than psychological; weak immune system). Only seem energetic when doing something interesting, either with or without others involved.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Introvert. Basicly lost touch with mah friends, so, none. In my room all day long... Nolife'ing life away :dry: damnit


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

quadrivium said:


> I need to conduct a brief study for one of my classes. It would help me greatly if you could answer these two questions:
> Do you consider yourself an introvert or an extrovert, and on average, how much time do you spend with your friends on a weekly basis?
> 
> - Thanks



Would you believe I'm a little bit of both? I don't know if it's because I have ADHD or not, but I socialize with my friends at least once a week, and I also spend a great deal of time alone, or with my wife. I'm not shy, but I find that once I've spent time with a crowd, I like to go be alone for a while to think about my interactions and recharge.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

Introvert, and very much a loner. I usually can't handle more than a few social events a week, so I would estimate 3 hours weekly with friends, and way more time than I would like around my immediate family.


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

I consider myself an introvert and I probably spend about 9 or 10 hours a week with my friends in a social setting (as in not work, school, etc.). I have many friends and I like to keep in touch and spend time with all of them.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Introverted. I spend almost every day with my fiancee (we live together). I haven't been out with the girls since....march , I think.. but I do work almost every day (maybe 2 days off/month ) so I don't have time for pretty much anything. They do come visit me from time to time... like.. once a month or smth.


----------

